# Rocky The Ram Cubes 2019



## greentgoatgal (Jun 5, 2019)

Location: Winston Salem, NC
Events: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, megaminx, pyraminx 
Registration opens June 30

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RockyTheRamCubes2019#general-info


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll be there


----------

